# I just stood up for myself.



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

Instead of being depressed I am shocked of how good I feel.

This kid in the back of the bus is always sort of... obnoxious. He always tried to get off at a different stop but the driver won't let him. One day he gets kind of mad and goes "Why won't you let me off you dirty old lady?".

For punishment now he has to sit near the front, right infront of where I usually sit. I get on the bus and first his feet are out in the aisle, tripping everyone. Then my brother with cerebral paulsy gets on and sits in front of him, the kid gives his friends the retardation signal. Later he keeps trying to talk to him to make fun of him but my brother ignores him, which is probably the best to do. Damn I felt bad, wanted to do something about it but I didn't know what. :stu 

Later, I am listening to music and looking out the window and I hear "Stop watching me put away pop cans, bi.tch." I look over and the kid is staring right at me, putting away a pop can. 

Dunno why I said this, but I go "What?" He and his friends start laughing. He says, "nothing."

I then rip off my headphones and go "No, what did you SAY?". I don't take away my stare. His idiotic smile dissapeared faster then ever, he looked scared. Then he just mutters "Nothing, just keep listening to your headphones".

I know, it probably dosn't sound like I did much, but this is a big step for me. In 7th grade I was bullied all school year, I sat there and took it. Big mistake. Atleast I did SOMETHING.


----------



## NightinGale (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah! You _go_, girlfreind! Haha, j/k. That's awesome. I totally admire you for that.


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

NightinGale said:


> Yeah! You _go_, girlfreind!


 :lol What did you say??? :lol


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

That is great news. Don't take anyones crap. :banana


----------



## seagreen16 (Sep 24, 2005)

that's awesome... you really scared the [email protected]#$ out of him.. way to go...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

H.awkeyeM.att,

:sas - The SA stare.....don't leave home without it! :lol


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

:banana


----------



## swiftkillah (Oct 8, 2005)

thats disgusting how he was making fun of your brother, i would have beat his ***


but one step at a time

nice job :banana


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

meggiehamilton said:


> That is great news. Don't take anyones crap. :banana


 :agree You were awesome!!!


----------



## zoloftkid (Dec 7, 2005)

:banana 
AWEsome, don't just take crap, dats a good step


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

He picked on your CP brother?! Scum. Pure scum.

Man, I admire your restraint. I would have gone medieval on his ***. And I'm a girl of 5'2.

Anyway, good for you. Often, the bullies of this world only do it because no-one's had the guts to stand up to them. I was bullied in school, too, and if anyone started **** with me now I'd let them have it. One of life's little ironies- the only time my SA disappears is when I'm seething with anger.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good job.  Stand your ground.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

H.awkeyeM.att said:


> NightinGale said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah! You _go_, girlfreind!
> ...


she said GIRLFRIEND.. anyway waY TO GO! keep doing it aprreciate yourself


----------



## John H (Oct 27, 2005)

*H.awkeyeM.att

Good For You!!!!!!!!!!!!

John H*


----------



## Swiftwind (Feb 5, 2005)

That's excellent!!  Doesn't it feel great to stand up for yourself? I know how hard it can be.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

swiftkillah said:


> thats disgusting how he was making fun of your brother


Yeah what a piece of ****...

Anyway good job! Pretending to be a little bit psycho can go a long way sometimes


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

That was really cool to read!


----------

